# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Starting prep for first show

## Dpyle

Want to try my first show a year from now. Starting a bulk this week still tweaking my diet right now and hope to have it posted for review within the next couple days.

Goal is to step on stage at the upper end of the light weights so between 160-165.
Current stats
5'6"
160lbs
12% give or take on the bf

In the last 6 months I've made my cut from 20% down to current with only a loss of 5lbs here are some shots of my cut from start to finish and where i am right now.

----------


## baseline_9

I will be following...

I would try to stay as lean as possible TBH.... Dont let the bodyfat get too high

----------


## Dpyle

That's the goal. Gonna try to stay under 15 as much as I can. The cut was done with little to no cardio. It was all diet so I figure I should be able to stay fairly lean by adding cardio to my routine.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome man! Ill be following as well. The first show is exciting. Im with baseline on the staying lean. Its easier for me if I keep my bf in check even outside of contest prep. Sounds like you have a plan though. Good luck

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Want to try my first show a year from now. Starting a bulk this week still tweaking my diet right now and hope to have it posted for review within the next couple days.
> 
> Goal is to step on stage at the upper end of the light weights so between 160-165.
> Current stats
> 5'6"
> 160lbs
> 12% give or take on the bf
> 
> In the last 6 months I've made my cut from 20% down to current with only a loss of 5lbs here are some shots of my cut from start to finish and where i am right now.


If its NPC at that weight you will compete middle weight. I weighed in 164lbs from 205 lbs. Bulk but don't get fat . You want muscle. I recommend 15 weeks out to start your cut. Your looking good. Take the 9 months and get some size on. It will be the hardest thing you have ever done (probably, I don't know you) but when you step on stage its all worth it. Good luck

----------


## Dpyle

> If its NPC at that weight you will compete middle weight. I weighed in 164lbs from 205 lbs. Bulk but don't get fat . You want muscle. I recommend 15 weeks out to start your cut. Your looking good. Take the 9 months and get some size on. It will be the hardest thing you have ever done (probably, I don't know you) but when you step on stage its all worth it. Good luck


Yeah it's actually an npc qualifier, which surprised me in the smaller town I live in. The lightweight cutoff point is 164 1/2 so I hope to be right on the edge of that. Hopefully it will give me an advantage at only 5'5 barefoot. Judging from the photos of the past it should make me look fairly large compared to the taller guys.

----------


## Dpyle

Alright first Saturday off in a while. Time to put pen to paper and get this diet sorted and get the ball rolling on this bulk!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Alright first Saturday off in a while. Time to put pen to paper and get this diet sorted and get the ball rolling on this bulk!


Eat BIG brother!

----------


## Dpyle

Alright diets finished and appears to have a green light. Now it's time to GROW.

----------


## hankdiesel

> If its NPC at that weight you will compete middle weight. I weighed in 164lbs from 205 lbs. Bulk but don't get fat . You want muscle. I recommend 15 weeks out to start your cut. Your looking good. Take the 9 months and get some size on. It will be the hardest thing you have ever done (probably, I don't know you) but when you step on stage its all worth it. Good luck


middleweight is 166 to 176

----------


## Capebuffalo

> middleweight is 166 to 176


Sorry hank may have been 165.5-166

Bantamweight: 143-1/4 lbs. & under
Lightweight: over 143-1/4 lbs. to & including 154-1/4 lbs
* Welterweight over 154-1/4 lbs. to & including 165-1/4 lbs
*Middleweight: over 165-1/4 lbs. up to & including 176-1/4 lbs*
Light-Heavyweight: over 176-1/4 lbs. up to & including 198-1/4 lbs
Heavyweight: over 198-1/4 lbs up to & including 225-1/4
Super Heavyweight: over 225-1/4

Feel free to go to NPC GA 2009 Doc's Sports and check out the score cards

----------


## hankdiesel

> Sorry hank may have been 165.5-166
> 
> Bantamweight: 143-1/4 lbs. & under
> Lightweight: over 143-1/4 lbs. to & including 154-1/4 lbs
> * Welterweight over 154-1/4 lbs. to & including 165-1/4 lbs
> *Middleweight: over 165-1/4 lbs. up to & including 176-1/4 lbs*
> Light-Heavyweight: over 176-1/4 lbs. up to & including 198-1/4 lbs
> Heavyweight: over 198-1/4 lbs up to & including 225-1/4
> Super Heavyweight: over 225-1/4
> ...


Are you saying I was wrong? Because it looks like I was right. You said he would be a middle if he weighed between 160-165. I basically said he wouldn't be a middle at that weight and he'd have to be at least 166. I see now it's 165 1/4 not 166. Am I missing something? It looks like you proved yourself wrong and highlighted it in the post. Correct?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Are you saying I was wrong? Because it looks like I was right. You said he would be a middle if he weighed between 160-165. I basically said he wouldn't be a middle at that weight and he'd have to be at least 166. I see now it's 165 1/4 not 166. Am I missing something? It looks like you proved yourself wrong and highlighted it in the post. Correct?


You are correct. The way you quoted me not him led me to believe you did not think I competed at middle weight. If you had quoted him and his weight I would not have been confused. Your numbers for classes is correct. That's why I ask you to check me out. Misunderstanding.

----------


## Capebuffalo

If you look he said upper end of light weights. Would be welter. I stand corrected.

----------


## hankdiesel

I was definitely talking about his projected weight. He would fall as a welter. For your show it looks like you must of weighed about 166 and competed as a middle (although you never actually said you were a middle in your original post) and just mistakenly said you weighed 164. Whatever the case is I hope you did well and the op kicks ass at his show. Peace.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I was definitely talking about his projected weight. He would fall as a welter. For your show it looks like you must of weighed about 166 and competed as a middle (although you never actually said you were a middle in your original post) and just mistakenly said you weighed 164. Whatever the case is I hope you did well and the op kicks ass at his show. Peace.


All straight. He looks to be on the right track. I got 2 nd novice and 1st jr.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I was definitely talking about his projected weight. He would fall as a welter. For your show it looks like you must of weighed about 166 and competed as a middle (although you never actually said you were a middle in your original post) and just mistakenly said you weighed 164. Whatever the case is I hope you did well and the op kicks ass at his show. Peace.


Do you know about our on line comp? 225 lbs but cut. We are all aroun 200 or under. Should be fun. It's ass backwards to anything I'm used to. Check it out in the lounge. Can't mis the shit talk.

----------


## Dpyle

Time for a little update. So I'm about 4 weeks in on 3500 cals per day and I've actually lost about 5lbs. Gonna have a sit down after work and reevaluate the diet. Probably gonna drop the protein back a bit and fill the gap with more carbs to see if I can incite some growth. I suppose if that doesn't work I'll have to up the cals until I see some upward movement.

----------


## AXx

Why have I not seen this until now. hmmmmm
Whats your macro breakdown?

----------


## Dpyle

> Why have I not seen this until now. hmmmmm
> Whats your macro breakdown?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-up-for-review.

That's the link to my current diet and split. For my size it should have been more than enough to see some upward movement. However like you already know. I was without my trt for the last 3 weeks so that could have played a role in the current state of things.

----------


## Dpyle

Quick update! Seem to be headed back in the right direction. Made a couple simple changes to the diet by adding 2 tortillas to 3 meals and dropped one meal. With that addition it adds about 400 cals, and 100g of carbs to my daily total. I've done this for the last 2 weeks after dropping 5lbs the first 3 and today I had my 5lbs back. Gonna keep an eye o. The fat gains to make sure it doesn't get out of hand meaning more tweaks or probably soon to be made.

----------


## Dpyle

Photo update. Weighed in at 165 today so I'm up 5lbs from the start of this thread. I'll take it as I saw about a 5lb loss the first couple weeks after the start.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Looking good man. You ready to throw 15lbs+ on?!

----------


## Far from massive

What up Mr Pyle,

Was looking at your thread here and in the diet section and it seems your situation and mine are fairly simalar except age. I work building maintenance and am on my feet all day long and probably walk about 4+ miles a day. I also cut from 20% to sub 15 in the past year, one thing that you mentioned in the other thread that really helped me was switching to a morning work-out. At first it was a real pain in the ass getting up that early but once used to it was soo much easier to work out first thing than to drive all the way home eat, shower and then try to get motivated enough to go back to the gym.

One thing I did not see on your diet was what time your workout was and it also seemed to lack either a meal or PWO shake that was structured to provide the extra (preferably quick) carbs to fuel your workout needs? I am on a 40/40/20 split (slight deficit diet) myself and if I do not address my workout with a change in diet at that time (I use a big ass PWO shake with 75gs of whey and 100 of a malto/glucose split along with 10gs of creatine mono, but not everyone likes this approach) its very hard to get motivated and lean gains seem to really suffer...I mention this as now with a bulk you can address this with a slight increase in carbs throughout the day, however once you change from the surplus bulk to a deficet cut diet you will likely find this makes a huge difference. In my opinion a good shot of quick carbs PWO will allow you to adopt a deficit diet with minimal loss of lean muscle, where without this bump you would see a lot of loss.

Just food for thought.

FFM

----------


## Dpyle

> What up Mr Pyle,
> 
> Was looking at your thread here and in the diet section and it seems your situation and mine are fairly simalar except age. I work building maintenance and am on my feet all day long and probably walk about 4+ miles a day. I also cut from 20% to sub 15 in the past year, one thing that you mentioned in the other thread that really helped me was switching to a morning work-out. At first it was a real pain in the ass getting up that early but once used to it was soo much easier to work out first thing than to drive all the way home eat, shower and then try to get motivated enough to go back to the gym.
> 
> One thing I did not see on your diet was what time your workout was and it also seemed to lack either a meal or PWO shake that was structured to provide the extra (preferably quick) carbs to fuel your workout needs? I am on a 40/40/20 split (slight deficit diet) myself and if I do not address my workout with a change in diet at that time (I use a big ass PWO shake with 75gs of whey and 100 of a malto/glucose split along with 10gs of creatine mono, but not everyone likes this approach) its very hard to get motivated and lean gains seem to really suffer...I mention this as now with a bulk you can address this with a slight increase in carbs throughout the day, however once you change from the surplus bulk to a deficet cut diet you will likely find this makes a huge difference. In my opinion a good shot of quick carbs PWO will allow you to adopt a deficit diet with minimal loss of lean muscle, where without this bump you would see a lot of loss.
> 
> Just food for thought.
> 
> FFM


Well as you've read the first few weeks with the bulk diet I have posted I dropped about 5lbs. I started the am workouts ( 3 am start with the shake around 45 min before) and never edited the diet but what I did was added a shake pre workout that consists of 1 1/2 cups oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop casein, and 10g of creatine mono. I also dropped a meal and added 3 whole grain tortillas to my breakfast which is now my post workout meal, and upped the carbs in what is now meals 3 and 4. 

This change has allowed me to gain at a fairly steady rate. As of this morning I weighed in at 168 and have maintained the same or possibly lower bf than my beginning pics. This puts me at an 8lb gain from my starting 160 and 13lb gain if you wanna count the 5 I had to gain back after I started. 

I also attribute some of the rate of my gains to the fact that I split my trt dose to a twice a week protocol to allow for more stable levels throughout the week.

----------


## Far from massive

Man those are really fantastic gains guy, will follow your thread for sure. I agree with your splitting the dosage, I know some say it does not make a big difference but for me its huge, paticularly when just cruising on a TRT dose.

I hope to compete myself in some kind of dinosoar class (57 yrs old) this coming spring, I know my body type (FFM) is better suited to physique, however I really got a problem with the whole board shorts and quarter turns thing so I too will try to bulk over the winter and then compete in grand masters light heavy. 

Anyway keep up the good work and keep the thread updated.

----------


## Dpyle

> Man those are really fantastic gains guy, will follow your thread for sure. I agree with your splitting the dosage, I know some say it does not make a big difference but for me its huge, paticularly when just cruising on a TRT dose.
> 
> I hope to compete myself in some kind of dinosoar class (57 yrs old) this coming spring, I know my body type (FFM) is better suited to physique, however I really got a problem with the whole board shorts and quarter turns thing so I too will try to bulk over the winter and then compete in grand masters light heavy.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work and keep the thread updated.


Will do! And thanks for the encouragement. I have a little extra push in my bulk starting nov 1 I'm in the bulking classic going on here on the board.

----------


## BG

Dont worry so much about bulking , worry about bringing up your weaknesses and posing. You'll be surprised how fast time goes by, start posing. Have somebody critique you in person, work on your weaknesses. Size doesnt win shows, symmetry, posing and conditioning does.

----------


## Far from massive

BG brings up some really good points. Although I have not yet competed, I have judged 1 show and it was amazing how few of the competitors hit there routine or even their compulsories well. We had one guy who had phenominal physique with great legs and he only managed to flex them once in his entire routine. Seems like a lot of them were unaware that presentation is 25% of the game. Also if you read the judging criteria it states that size, presentation, symetry, condition all carry an equal load, however it seems clear to me that with the exception of heavy this simply does not seem to be the case.

Another thing that amazes me and maybe BG can enlighten me is how many people don't seem to be putting any effort into their posing? I mean you will see a few who really kill themselves and others who barely flex their muscles? this totally confuses me.

----------


## Dpyle

Thanks for the input BG. The "bulk" is what I'm using to bring up the parts I feel are lagging behind. Need a little more size in my chest and quads to balance out a little better. The 15lb goal if I've done my estimates even close to right should put me where I need to be to make my goal stage weight. Granted I know it probably won't work out quite how I'm hoping it will, but with the feb deadline it leaves me 6 months to cut down slowly to start before really turning it up the last 12-16 weeks. 

I have been working on posing. Trying to really find the "feel" of when I hit my poses. That way if I'm not in front of the mirror I know when I've got it. Gonna have to try and find a local connection for an in person critique

----------


## Capebuffalo

Word of advise . Go to as many local shows as you can prior to yours. Go to prejudging and the night shows. I it will give you an idea of how it runs. Expecially the prejudging.

----------


## Dpyle

> Word of advise . Go to as many local shows as you can prior to yours. Go to prejudging and the night shows. I it will give you an idea of how it runs. Expecially the prejudging.


That's why I'm gonna do everything I can to make it to nationals this year. That's the next show that's close to me. Then there are a couple shortly before mine.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Nationals as in competing or to spectate? I would love to make it to nationals one day. Thats one of my goals for the next couple of years!

----------


## Dpyle

> Nationals as in competing or to spectate? I would love to make it to nationals one day. Thats one of my goals for the next couple of years!


Spectate this time. However the local show I'm entering next year is a national qualifier and it's a small town so judging from the photos from previous years my goal weight class is a limited field. So the possibility of an invite is there.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Spectate this time. However the local show I'm entering next year is a national qualifier and it's a small town so judging from the photos from previous years my goal weight class is a limited field. So the possibility of an invite is there.


That awesome man. Ill be looking forward to following your progress. What your goal weight?

----------


## Dpyle

> That awesome man. Ill be looking forward to following your progress. What your goal weight?


Shooting for a stage weight of 160-164. Cut off for lightweight is 164 1/4. So if I can make the top end I should look larger than anyone else as I'm only 5'5. As long as no one shorter shows up.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Shooting for a stage weight of 160-164. Cut off for lightweight is 164 1/4. So if I can make the top end I should look larger than anyone else as I'm only 5'5. As long as no one shorter shows up.


Sounds good man.. Hit it hard, you got a good shot

----------


## Wazz

> Dont worry so much about bulking , worry about bringing up your weaknesses and posing. You'll be surprised how fast time goes by, start posing. Have somebody critique you in person, work on your weaknesses. Size doesnt win shows, symmetry, posing and conditioning does.


Good post, agree..

I used to be always surprised when the smaller guy took the podium, but I've learned a lot about what goes into judging. I wish you the best of luck & will follow-

Wazz

----------


## Dpyle

Just a quick update to track my progress on the road to this comp. 

Currently sitting at 165lbs. Pulled a 405 PR deadlift tonight. 

Current photos. Will include shots of the wheels when I get a full length mirror this weekend.

----------


## Dpyle

A few current shots. Guesses on bf% ?

----------


## human project

> A few current shots. Guesses on bf% ?


14-16%

----------


## Dpyle

Arms are coming up fairly well.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Looking good man

----------


## Dpyle

So I'm headed in the right direction with my bulk. I'm sitting at about 7lbs up from the start of the bulk classic, and managing to remain fairly lean in the venture.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dude you are staying pretty lean. Keep it up

----------


## Dpyle

> Dude you are staying pretty lean. Keep it up


That's the plan. Current goal is to try and hit 180 and not go over 15%bf. If I can do that it should set me up to come into the august show looking big for the lightweights. Hope to hit the stage at 160-164.

----------


## Dpyle

Tipping the scales at 170 right now with some new pics.

----------


## Dpyle

I'll be bulking till around mid April then starting my cut for the show. Anyone have any critiques to offer?

----------


## Dpyle

Progress since nov 1. On the road to this comp. Still about 10lbs short of my goal for this bulk with a couple months left befor the cut starts.

----------


## Dpyle

So I'm up 12lbs coming up on the end of the bulk classic, just a little short of the 15 needed but well on my way for the goal weight I hope to reach before I start my cut mid april.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Your making some good progress man

----------


## Dpyle

> Your making some good progress man


Thanks man. The bulk is going slower than I had hoped, but I'm doing a good job of keeping the bodyfat down in the process, which is better than having a lot of extra fat to try and drop for the show.

----------


## Dpyle

Couple of better leg shots. And didn't notice till I saw it on camera, I'm seeing some vascularity starting across the tear drop.

----------


## Dpyle

Photos for the finish of the bulk classic. Have another 10 weeks or so of bulking before I start the cut for august.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Are you totally natural ?

----------


## Dpyle

> Are you totally natural ?


Completely aside from my trt ( so yes and no I suppose). Well I gave ghrp a go for about a month but dropped it because I thought it was related to some bowel problems I was having.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Completely aside from my trt ( so yes and no I suppose). Well I gave ghrp a go for about a month but dropped it because I thought it was related to some bowel problems I was having.


Are you entering a natural comp with testing ? 

Good work in the bulk classic anyway bro

----------


## Dpyle

> Are you entering a natural comp with testing ?
> 
> Good work in the bulk classic anyway bro


No it's a NPC show.

----------


## BG

How much longer do you have? Are you just doing novice or open also?

----------


## Dpyle

> How much longer do you have? Are you just doing novice or open also?


Not sure if I'm gonna try the open this year or not. Show isn't till august so I plan to keep bulking till around mid April before starting my cut.

----------


## Dpyle

Killed back last night and feeling wide.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Looking nice and wide man! Keep it up

----------


## jasc

Lookin great bro. Huge improvenent over the last few months.

----------


## Dpyle

Thanks guys!

----------


## Dpyle

Well so far I'm holding steady around 170 +/- depending on the day. But judging from the mirror I've dropped some body fat, and my shirts keep getting tighter so all is well on the road to August. 

Started my script for ambien over the weekend and I haven't slept this well in years, so this should help with my recovery.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Good deal man! Keep pushing! It's always nice to get a great nights sleep.

----------


## Dpyle

Still chugging away like the little engine that could. Weight is still fluctuating but the BF is coming down allowing for that nice taper down from the lats. Even though this comp isn't til August I'm starting to struggle with the thought that this may be an in attainable goal in the time I have left, but I keep pushing along to see what happens. 

Couple shots from a few minutes ago.

----------


## kelkel

Keep it up Dp! Nice progress.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Man you're doing a good job staying lean. Keep it up

----------


## BG

> Not sure if I'm gonna try the open this year or not. Show isn't till august so I plan to keep bulking till around mid April before starting my cut.


Do as many classes as you can. You spent all this money, put all this work in....get as much stage time as possible. It will only help in the long run.

----------


## Dpyle

> Man you're doing a good job staying lean. Keep it up


Just wish the mass were coming on as easy. 





> Do as many classes as you can. You spent all this money, put all this work in....get as much stage time as possible. It will only help in the long run.


Makes a lot of sense. If you're already there may as well jump into everything possible.

----------


## Dpyle

I'm gonna get some recent full body shots up soon for some straight forward critiquing. So keep an eye out cause I need all the help I can get.

----------


## JCFobsession

> I'm gonna get some recent full body shots up soon for some straight forward critiquing. So keep an eye out cause I need all the help I can get.


Hey man, I've got show exp. I'll get you some honest thoughts of where you stand!! And see how your looking. What show are you gonna do ... you should already have that date saved and be rocking it hard...

----------


## Dpyle

For these quick shots from my last minute entry to the boards most improved challenge. 

At this point I'm changing my plan. Starting next week I'm moving to 2 a day gym sessions. Morning will be for fasted cardio and the evening session will be for actual training. Haven't done cardio in over a year, so this should help kick off the fat loss. Plan right now is to keep calories the same and add the cardio to begin a recomp since my "bulk" goals are not going to be met in the time frame I allotted. I'll give this a go for the next 6 weeks and reassess my situation and see where I go from there. The goal now is to drop BF and add on that last few lbs of mass I need to keep me in the weight class I'm shooting for.

----------


## JCFobsession

DP, when are you trying to do your first show? 

Keep pushing hard and gain lean mass!! 
Keep diet dialed in and be ready for when your going to start cutting. Post the lost recent progress pics you have. I wasn't sure which are most current?

Pending bf% you will need 10-16 weeks of cutting to be ready to step on stage. 

What class you shooting for ?

----------


## Dpyle

> DP, when are you trying to do your first show?
> 
> Keep pushing hard and gain lean mass!!
> Keep diet dialed in and be ready for when your going to start cutting. Post the lost recent progress pics you have. I wasn't sure which are most current?
> 
> Pending bf% you will need 10-16 weeks of cutting to be ready to step on stage.
> 
> What class you shooting for ?


Shooting for light weight class. Those last 4 photos I put up were from this week at 5'5" and 170lbs. The show is August 12 so I still have a while before the show.

----------


## JCFobsession

> Shooting for light weight class. Those last 4 photos I put up were from this week at 5'5" and 170lbs. The show is August 12 so I still have a while before the show.


Oh cool cool. . . Keep pushing hard and make sure your time line is laid out. Depending on how fast your body can cut leave good 10-16 weeks of cutting. 

Keep the drive up man !!!

----------


## Dpyle

Just took these today. Already posted in my most improved log but putting them in here so ill have all photos in one thread. 

Still sitting around 170 give or take but BF is slowly headed down, and haven't added cardio yet.

----------


## gearbox

Looking good bro. Keep it up!!

----------


## Dpyle

New shots. Still floating between 165-167 with BF dropping and weight holding steady. Still feel a little off the mark from where I had hoped to be, but I still haven't started cardio yet so that should pull things together pretty quick ( I hope ).

----------


## Dpyle

So the most improved is over and I'll be returning focus to this thread. Competing this year has to be postponed due to some unexpected expenses coming up. So this thread will now log my road to August 2014. 

From this point on we'll call it 

prep for first show v1.5

So at this point I've been out of the gym a couple weeks due to changes at work. Between long hours and moving over to our new 3rd shift everything about my life has been thrown off to a major degree, but that should be sorted after this week. 

For the moment the plan is still to do this first show with no AAS aside from my trt. I still aim to compete in the lightweight class, but if all goes smooth I feel I could possibly break in to the middle weights, only time will tell. 

Digging around and found my "before photo" from when I joined 2 years ago this month. I was 165lbs. The rest of these new shots were taken yesterday as my final photos for the most improved at 160lbs. 

Now sit back, hold on and enjoy the ride!

----------


## Dpyle

Time for a bump and continuation of this thread. Can't believe it's been almost a year since my last update! Didn't compete, just didn't feel ready really. I was hoping to this year, but my mind still tells me the time isn't right. In my head I was still off in size and conditioning at the point my prep would have started, and wasn't willing to sacrifice any muscle tissue cutting as hard as I would have had to. I've made a load of progress since my last post at 160lbs, but have put on a good bit of fat in the process. 

New goal will be first show next June and second show in August. There's a span of 6 weeks between the 2 so I'm hoping I can hold out to make the second showing. 

Current stats are 5'5 188 last week unfortunately about 20% bf I believe but leaning out on my current diet. Still "natural" outside of my TRT and a little GHRP6 on days my appetite falters. 

Really looking forward to getting this log going again as this forum is the only real support I get towards my goals.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Great progress. I remember the most improved. We've been around. Take this in the spirit I tell you. Because I want you to kick ass. Focus on your chest.

----------


## Dpyle

> Great progress. I remember the most improved. We've been around. Take this in the spirit I tell you. Because I want you to kick ass. Focus on your chest.


It's been a major focus for a while now, and has come up a good bit. But yes it's lagging behind, and now that I've found the movements that work best for me I'm playing some serious catch up.

----------


## Dpyle

So the scale hit 190, and now it's time to make a larger effort to lean back out.

----------


## Dpyle

Been killing it in the gym, backed off the last few weeks but still coming along nicely I think.

----------


## Dpyle

Upper chest is really starting to show now. Managed to bring it up a good bit so far this year. Still floating just under 190 last time I got on the scales and excess bf keeps coming down so thing are still looking pretty good for the coming year.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> It's been a major focus for a while now, and has come up a good bit. But yes it's lagging behind, and now that I've found the movements that work best for me I'm playing some serious catch up.


Heavy bench press and incline press work, unless you have shoulder injuries already.

----------

